# Pigeons on Craigslist...



## ThePigeonKid

Hello everybody, I have been noticing that people are illegally selling pigeons on Craigslist and I have been trying to flag as many listings as I can. 

And to make it worse, lots of them are being sold for use as shooting targets.

I could use some help though, as there are too many Craigslist sites for me to get them all.

Here is a link, choose your location and search for pigeons if you would like to find these listings and flag them.

Craigslist-Locations

Thank you all very much!


----------



## sky tx

I'm not a great reader of Craigslist SO--whats illegally about selling them?????????


----------



## ThePigeonKid

My Dad tells me that the rules on Craigslist say that animals are not to be sold on the site, though there is a loop-hole that allows people to sell them under the guise of an "adoption fee."


----------



## 2y4life

ThePigeonKid said:


> My Dad tells me that the rules on Craigslist say that animals are not to be sold on the site, though there is a loop-hole that allows people to sell them under the guise of an "adoption fee."


I hate to break it to you but it is perfectly legal. Here it is under "farm and garden"

*legal sales of agricultural livestock OK*


----------



## ThePigeonKid

2y4life said:


> I hate to break it to you but it is perfectly legal. Here it is under "farm and garden"
> 
> *legal sales of agricultural livestock OK*


I will check.


----------



## Keith C.

Pigeons may be sold on Craigslist under the Farm and Garden section.

If people can't find pigeons to buy or hear that people keep pigeons, our hobby will die.

By flagging ads selling pigeons you are helping to kill our shared hobby.

Please think of the repercussions of your actions before making them.

Keith Caserta


----------



## Charis

Pigeon Kid...I think it's ebay where they can't be sold...or I seem to remember something about that.

It doesn't seem right that they can be sold as targets for shoots. That and the sport have nothing to do with each other. The first is cruel.
I looked in my area and there are several for sale and none are being sold fior target practice.


----------



## sky tx

WOW Keith--What did you expect from a 13 year old.--They put their Mouth in "motion" before they put their Brain in "gear"


----------



## Matt Bell

Charis said:


> Pigeon Kid...I think it's ebay where they can't be sold...or I seem to remember something about that.
> 
> It doesn't seem right that they can be sold as targets for shoots. That and the sport have nothing to do with each other. The first is cruel.
> I looked in my area and there are several for sale and none are being sold fior target practice.


Are we sure they are pigeons being sold for target shoots or a bird called a 'chucker'? A lot of people confuse the two. (Not saying that it makes it ok, just saying.)


----------



## Wingsonfire

Pigeons can be sold under the Farm & Garden section on Craigslist as well as chickens, goats, horses, cows, sheep, ect oh I forgot pigs lol and in the pet area u put an adoption fee for them.


----------



## Charis

Matt Bell said:


> Are we sure they are pigeons being sold for target shoots or a bird called a 'chucker'? A lot of people confuse the two. (Not saying that it makes it ok, just saying.)



I'm not the one that said they were being sold for shoots...the PigeonKid was.
I did say that was cruel though. I also said that none were bing sold here for target practice.

I doubt the PigeonKid would confuse chucker with pigeon and you're right...just because it's a chucker doesn't mean it's OK.


----------



## blackknight01

actually i bought some white homers out of craiglist , they guy live not too far from me and he ask me a lot of questions, he really cares for his birds, it all depends on the person, so dont be flagging everyone or ull get in trouble.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Wow, I'm sorry everyone, I really believed that it was illegal. Maybe the law changed at some point in the last year or so?

Regardless, I won't flag all of the posts, I will only flag spam/over-posting from now on.


----------



## Deluhathol

I actually sell quite a few of my birds on Craigslist. It helps everyone around me get started in our hobby. Craigslist is also the way that i found most of my birds in order to get started. One of the things that is nice about it is that if you feel that your birds are not going to go to a good home were they will be cared for correctly you can deny them to the buyer as opposed to an auction.


----------



## blackknight01

yeap and you actually get to meet the person that is buying or selling.


----------



## JRNY

I have brought birds on CL. You have to be careful when you sell them. To who your selling them. Ask questions?


----------



## 2y4life

Pigeons can be sold on Craigslist, just not on Ebay. Not to mention you actually get to see and meet the people and birds beforehand. But Pigeonkid is right about one thing; there are a ton of pigeons being sold on Craigslist for target practice...which is unfortunate.


----------



## spirit wings

I have noticed alot of horses and ponies for sale there too...so knew right away it was just fine to sell pigeons too. unfortuanly some are selling them for not so good reasons...but if you want to save them just buy them all and then find them good homes...that is if one had the room to do that... wish I did. that is one reason I was interested in that loft the fellow near me was giving away..but I lost out on it.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

spirit wings said:


> I have noticed alot of horses and ponies for sale there too...so knew right away it was just fine to sell pigeons too. unfortuanly some are selling them for not so good reasons...but if you want to save them just buy them all and then find them good homes...that is if one had the room to do that... wish I did. that is one reason I was interested in that loft the fellow near me was giving away..but I lost out on it.


Yeah, I wish I had the money to do that too...


----------



## maryjane

sky tx said:


> WOW Keith--What did you expect from a 13 year old.--They put their Mouth in "motion" before they put their Brain in "gear"


This is the second insult from you about someone's age on this forum. You should be ashamed of yourself putting young people down that way. I am embarrassed for you. Especially at your age, you should know better. If you don't have anything nice to say, keep your nasty mouth shut.


----------



## sky tx

Thanks Maryjane--Washing my mouth with "Soap" at this minute. But he was not promoting the sport of Pigeons.
And you have over 4800 posts--wow- keeps you busy letting the other members know you are wacthing what is printed on this site


----------



## Jay3

sky tx said:


> Thanks Maryjane--Washing my mouth with "Soap" at this minute. But he was not promoting the sport of Pigeons.
> And you have over 4800 posts--wow- keeps you busy letting the other members know you are wacthing what is printed on this site


Well sky tx, how would you like it if someone kept coming in after you posted, and said "Well........what do you expect from a senile old man? The mouth works, but the brain obviously doesn't". Would you not see that as unfair and rude?


----------



## sky tx

Jay3--the way I look at things--it keeps you and other members something to reply to.
Keeps this site active.


----------



## karijo

Not only is it nice to sell birds locally, saving them from the stress of shipping, Craigslist is also a great way to find people looking for parrots and other exotic birds - and convince them that pigeons make WAY better companion birds than exotic species!


(and yes, 100% legal in the farm and garden section on CL, always has been, illegal on ebay, increasingly bothersome on eggbid. har de har har)


----------



## billyr70

sky tx said:


> WOW Keith--What did you expect from a 13 year old.--They put their Mouth in "motion" before they put their Brain in "gear"


That was very funny.. because it is true about kids..lol (They put their Mouth in "motion" before they put their Brain in "gear") I have three sons that i love dearly 6,8, and 10 and its true..lollol they do that all the time. I dont think Sky tx meant to offend anyone, sometimes kids need to be reminded to think first. Very FUNNY, dont take it to heart.


----------



## Msfreebird

sky tx said:


> Jay3--the way I look at things--it keeps you and other members something to reply to.
> Keeps this site active.


But if you look back and read his original post "His DAD told him it was illegal"
He's just being concerned and came here to ask 
I've read alot "dumber" questions here - from adults 
Cut the kid some slack


----------



## Matt Bell

Msfreebird said:


> But if you look back and read his original post "His DAD told him it was illegal"
> He's just being concerned and came here to ask
> I've read alot "dumber" questions here - from adults
> Cut the kid some slack


Except h wasn't asking he was telling all of us to do something.


----------



## fishcharmer

Wow, Pigeon Kid!

So Your The Clown Thats Been Flagging The Pigeon Posts On Craigslist. Get Your Facts Straight Kid. Its Nosey Do Gooders Like You That Cause Trouble For The Sport. Good Folks Sell Tropical Fish, Baby Birds, Reptiles And Livestock On That Site All The Time. Also, Find Another Forum To Display Your Self Richeous Bible Quotes. I Find Them Offensive!


----------



## spirit wings

fishcharmer said:


> Wow, Pigeon Kid!
> 
> So Your The Clown Thats Been Flagging The Pigeon Posts On Craigslist. Get Your Facts Straight Kid. Its Nosey Do Gooders Like You That Cause Trouble For The Sport. Good Folks Sell Tropical Fish, Baby Birds, Reptiles And Livestock On That Site All The Time. Also, Find Another Forum To Display Your Self Richeous Bible Quotes. I Find Them Offensive!


This was five months ago, the dates are at the top of the posts....


----------



## fishcharmer

Hi spirit wings,

what's your point? i can see that, I felt like venting on an old post.


----------



## ptras

fishcharmer said:


> Wow, Pigeon Kid!
> 
> So Your The Clown Thats Been Flagging The Pigeon Posts On Craigslist. Get Your Facts Straight Kid. Its Nosey Do Gooders Like You That Cause Trouble For The Sport. Good Folks Sell Tropical Fish, Baby Birds, Reptiles And Livestock On That Site All The Time. Also, Find Another Forum To Display Your Self Richeous Bible Quotes. I Find Them Offensive!


So don't read them if you find them to be "self richous" and offensive. I find it offensive when people misspell RIGHTEOUS and when they start every word in a sentence with a capital letter. I find it is best to just avoid them.


----------



## blessitwings

ThePigeonKid said:


> Wow, I'm sorry everyone, I really believed that it was illegal. Maybe the law changed at some point in the last year or so?
> 
> Regardless, I won't flag all of the posts, I will only flag spam/over-posting from now on.


It's ok you had good intentions, if people weren't always being mean and RIGHT they might have noticed what you had in mind. Keep doing what your doing, having a big heart for a good purpose


----------



## blessitwings

Jay3 said:


> Well sky tx, how would you like it if someone kept coming in after you posted, and said "Well........what do you expect from a senile old man? The mouth works, but the brain obviously doesn't". Would you not see that as unfair and rude?


LOL! Loved it really, I can't stop laughing


----------



## ezemaxima

I myself had posted on Craigslist to sell my pigeons a few times to reduce my flock. I must admit about the loophole and did use the "adoption fee" instead of price but the most I asked for was $25 per bird.


----------



## Kailey lane

ok so i agree about flagging when the birds are sold as chuckers in the "pet " section because that area of the site is ment for pets only and they not to be sold ,only adopted.but they are allowed to post the birds in the other areas for what ever reason they want .i would only flag if the post is in the wrong place.which is what criagslist tells you to do
i my self got both of my pigeons from Craigslist from people that wanted to them to have a good homes.but at the same time there are people selling or giving away pigeons(caught ferals) on cl for people to just kill off because they dislike them,which kids get ahold of and hurt because a poster selling them does not care who has them which i believe is a problem.but for the most part they are selling them with full right, to give them to who ever they want and do care for the birds and were they go.


----------



## spirit wings

fishcharmer said:


> Hi spirit wings,
> 
> what's your point? i can see that, I felt like venting on an old post.


um, ok... good for you, hope you feel better chewing out a kid..


----------



## i_love_Calina

maryjane said:


> This is the second insult from you about someone's age on this forum. You should be ashamed of yourself putting young people down that way. I am embarrassed for you. Especially at your age, you should know better. If you don't have anything nice to say, keep your nasty mouth shut.


I agree with this. Pigeonkid had good intentions and was trying to help. I see adults making a LOT worst mistakes everyday -- KNOWINGLY. 

I'm 20 years old and had someone on Pigeon Talk recently attack me about my age (saying I wanted to be like Paris Hilton and insulting my learning ability etc). 

I don't think age is relevant, and frankly if Pigeonkid hadn't listed his name, I doubt most of us would ever know how young he is.


----------



## sky tx

WOW--Jay3 catches on QUICK---figured out my I Q and age is the same number


----------



## velo99

blessitwings said:


> It's ok you had good intentions, if people weren't always being mean and RIGHT they might have noticed what you had in mind. Keep doing what your doing, having a big heart for a good purpose


Good intentions are not OK regardless of the subject. I agree with fishcharmer,people popping off and involving themselves in other peoples business is not right. The consequences of good intentions often cascade into irreconcilable results.
With the entire world at our fingertips 5 minutes of research can often keep one from making the wrong choice and causing another to suffer from a seemingly innocent mistake.

jmho


----------



## seanG

i really dont know why so many of you are such assholes. hes 14 and everyone is being soo mean. ok he made a wrong choice who caress. Fishcharmer, skytex, velo99 you guys are all wrong and seriously need to sttop putting kids down.


----------



## sky tx

Your Right seanG--you can always tell a 14 year old--- BUT You can't tell them anything. and that goes for most 17's also.


----------



## John_D

sky tx said:


> Your Right seanG--you can always tell a 14 year old--- BUT You can't tell them anything. and that goes for most 17's also.


And you won't be told, either, will you? Quit this c**p about younger members' ages, OK? Pigeonkid acknowledged he was mistaken. Seems to me he knows more about courtesy on a web forum than you've learned in your 74 years!


----------



## sky tx

Wrong John D.--I've been told to go to *^%$#! lots of times. And I'm trying but it seems the Devil does not even want me.
I have removed all "numbers" from my keyboard--


----------



## Kailey lane

Thank you john D


Age has nothing to do with this,he knows he was wrong...thats that,i know people in their 40s that are beginners with pigeons and would have made the same mistake not knowing how criagslist works.i think he was simply worried for the birds,i understand that.

Im 22 and make better choices than a alot of people way older than me.some think they are right just because of age,wrong..... hes obviously still learning no matter how young or old.


----------



## John_D

... and on that note, leaving Sky with only half a keyboard  I think this thread is well and truly done


----------

